# grey tree frog sunning on hot plank?



## Loohan (Jun 22, 2016)

Just took this pic this morning. I think this is a tree frog. It was 95 out and this is on my front steps which were well over 100 F.




He was there for a while. Dunno if my nearby black snakes would have eaten him if they had peeked out. 

I have never noticed one of these basking in the hot sun on a hot surface before.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2016)

Awww he's cute


----------



## ColleenT (Jun 22, 2016)

i have 2 Grey Tree frogs. i raised them from tadpoles and they are so cute. mine are males and they chirp if they like the noises on Tv. usually background music, preferably Violin. Or if Boston( the group) is playing.


----------



## Loohan (Jun 22, 2016)

They seem real sweet. Even totally wild ones, if you put one on the palm of your hand, you have to work to get them back off sometimes because they are so trusting and just sit there.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jun 23, 2016)

I've found a few tree frogs around my water dish in my turtle enclosures and This little lizard was watching the turtles eat this morning


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 23, 2016)

Very Cool!....


----------



## Loohan (Jul 1, 2016)

Dunno what it is about my front steps. This morning:




At least not roasting this time.
(That's part of the cage i made to protect the black snakes that used to hang out there.)


----------



## ColleenT (Jul 1, 2016)

they do seem to prefer to stay in one location. my neighbor has a pair on her swimming pool deck. they have lived there for years.


----------



## Loohan (Jul 1, 2016)

That may be true, but this is a different individual.
I also saw this one (i think) last night after dark, sticking to the galvalume wall right nearby.


----------



## ColleenT (Jul 1, 2016)

also- they can change colors. Mine change from tan to dark brown, and some even stay green.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

That's a beautiful skink! Wow!


----------



## Loohan (Jul 2, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> That's a beautiful skink! Wow!



Those are pretty common around here, and all look that good. But even much more common are these:
http://www.herpsofarkansas.com/Lizard/SceloporusConsobrinus
which is one of the reasons i won't have cats. They zip around everywhere, eating grasshoppers, termite, roaches, etc.


----------



## baker27 (Jul 2, 2016)

Went to check my oil the other morning and this is what I found under the hood. Put it back in the tree.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jul 2, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> also- they can change colors. Mine change from tan to dark brown, and some even stay green.



I agree, I kept some several years ago and they changed colors all the time. I seen them from White, tan, brown and green.


----------



## Loohan (Jul 3, 2016)

baker27 said:


> Went to check my oil the other morning and this is what I found under the hood. Put it back in the tree.



Aw, good thing you happened to check or the little cutie may have come to a painful end.


----------



## surfergirl (Jul 3, 2016)

I cut down a holly bush today and had a grey will at the moment grey tree frog on it. Moved him to the water garden whiskey barrel so he could get wet and find a good spot to chill until they start breeding tonight. we have a high hatch rate tad poles every year in my pond and water barrel. lots make it to little frogs. Pretty cool to watch the process.

Cute little boogers and i think they are the ones that sound like turkeys calling. Funny to hear all the calls each night.


----------



## ColleenT (Jul 4, 2016)

wow what a scary place to find the little guy. Glad you checked your oil.


----------

